# Handpresso Wild - 3/5 Guardian Review



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rather bizarre really, since he made a mess of his first attempt, gave up on it and gave it to a friend to try.

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/aug/12/kitchen-gadgets-review-handpresso-wild-a-coffee-dispensing-bike-pump


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Bagsy the seat next to him when he trys out the £1400 Rocket referred to in the article 

John


----------

